# Dog breed joke



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

I came across this joke while I'm searching for a new groomer for Simcoe (the current one, despite careful instructions, still makes her bum look like the dreaded bullseye!) and I thought I might share!

New breeds coming to the CKC! 

New breeds of dogs coming soon .... Look, wait, laugh if you wish..... 
Collie + Lhasa Apso
Collapso, a dog that folds up for easy transport 

Spitz + Chow Chow
Spitz-Chow, a dog that throws up a lot 

Bloodhound + Borzoi
Bloody Bore, a dog that's not much fun 

Kerry Blue Terrier + Skye Terrier
Blue Skye, a dog for visionaries 

Pointer + Setter
Poinsetter, a traditional Christmas pet 

Great Pyrenees + Dachshund
Pyradachs, a puzzling breed 

Pekingese + Lhasa Apso
Peekasso, an abstract dog 

Irish Water Spaniel + English Springer Spaniel
Irish Springer, a dog fresh and clean as a whistle 

Labrador Retriever + Curly Coated Retriever
Lab Coat Retriever, the choice of research scientists 

Newfoundland + Basset Hound
Newfound Asset Hound, a dog for financial advisors 

Terrier + Bulldog
Terribull, a dog that makes awful mistakes 

Bloodhound + Labrador
Blabador, a dog that barks incessantly 

Malamute + Pointer
Moot Point, owned by...oh well, it doesn't matter anyway 

Collie + Malamute
Commute, a dog that travels to work 

Deerhound + Terrier
Derriere, a dog that's true to the end 

Bull Terrier + Shih-tzu
Oh, never mind...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

how about a Havanese and a Shih-Tzu ?


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

Or a Hav and Cocker Spaniel, for that matter :behindsofa::laugh:


----------



## bubarkanpssi (Apr 18, 2015)

good idea


----------



## doggostormer (Oct 28, 2018)

Newbie here. Sometimes I really wonder how people did the cross-breed, is there any lab? or maybe just let the two different breed of dogs live together and let them mate each other.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

DS is 13 and I don’t think Shih-tzu jokes will ever get old! His giggle is the cutest thing to ever come out of a teenager.


----------

